#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Бханте Панньяавудхо (Топпер) о Дхамме

## Денис Васильевич



----------

Aion (27.03.2017), Еше Нинбо (27.03.2017), Йен (25.03.2017), Фил (26.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Бханте портянки юзает- надо-же.. (редко кто в городе живя сие носит))

----------

Фил (26.03.2017)

----------


## Крымский

Это очень-очень странное видео.
Продвигает православие, как ни странно  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это очень-очень странное видео.
> Продвигает православие, как ни странно


Я там ничего православного не заметил. Заметил скромность жизни монаха. А когда увидел сапоги, портянки, то сразу возникли мысли о тренировки дисциплины, о воине так сказать, который противостоит омрачениям, развивает в себе дисциплину. Кто в Питере, или рядом живёт, то можно посещать пятничные лекции. Ну и глядя на скромность жизни, как-то больше доверия возникает к такому монаху, чем допустим к ламам, которые говорят об отречении, но сами очень часто шикарно живут, а надо чтобы слова не расходились с делами.

----------


## Georgiy

> Это очень-очень странное видео.
> Продвигает православие, как ни странно


В чем странность этого видео и как Топпер продвигает православие?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.03.2017), Денис Васильевич (26.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Сформулирую вопрос о web-кошельке Топпера иначе: какой у него номер?

----------

Денис Васильевич (26.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Сформулирую вопрос о web-кошельке Топпера иначе: какой у него номер?


Надеюсь, Бханте не будет сердиться на меня, если я выложу номера его кошельков. Вот информация из его аккаунта Вконтакте, там приводятся номера его кошельков для пожертвования:

Яндекс-деньги: 41001600308160
QIWI: +79117339560

https://vk.com/topper_pannyaavudho

----------

Georgiy (26.03.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

"Православие" там в том, что обувь нарочисто показана та- что носят монахи  в Православных Монастырях (отсыл к русскости- исконности- смирению- бедности (хотя на распродажах зимние ботинки с мембраной подешевле сих "офицерских сапожек будут)). Ещё текст- агитка- о "прикосновении к подобию нирваны"- копирка подобных док-фильмов о "Православных Старцах. По сути это примитивный ролик- тренирующий у задёрганного жизнью смотрящего- обещание покоя и отдыха и выпадения из суеты..(обычный приём- формирования отношения- как у "собаки павлова"))

----------

Вольдемар (26.03.2017), Крымский (26.03.2017), Фил (26.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> "Православие" там в том, что обувь нарочисто показана та- что носят монахи  в Православных Монастырях (отсыл к русскости- исконности- смирению- бедности


Продвижение православия в ролике может узреть только воображение, перегруженное символизмами и аллегорями с метафорами. Рифмоплетство этому зело способствует.  :Smilie: 

Писать православные монастыри с прописных букв значит быть тайным агентом православия на БФ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ещё текст- агитка- о "прикосновении к подобию нирваны"- копирка подобных док-фильмов о "Православных Старцах.


Ну вот например в одной из здешних тем писали о двух видах сотапанн и там тоже про виденье ниббаны на мгновение одним из видов: Помимо этого говорится (правда в суттах эта информация несколько замылена - вероятно как раз потому что есть эти 2 вида Сотапан), что становясь Сотапаттипалой (достигая плода), практикующий видит на мгновение ниббану - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post258676

Пишут про виденье на мгновение ниббаны сотапаттипалой, возможно слова про прикосновение, близки с аналогией виденья. В общем как-то так).

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну вот например в одной из здешних тем писали о двух видах сотапанн и там тоже про виденье ниббаны на мгновение одним из видов: Помимо этого говорится (правда в суттах эта информация несколько замылена - вероятно как раз потому что есть эти 2 вида Сотапан), что становясь Сотапаттипалой (достигая плода), практикующий видит на мгновение ниббану - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post258676
> 
> Пишут про виденье на мгновение ниббаны сотапаттипалой, возможно слова про прикосновение, близки с аналогией виденья. В общем как-то так).


Это всё так.. но поданное в виде плохо закомуфлированного агит-ролика - выглядит  для "искушённых"- не очень. По мне- лучше- бы Бханте просил помощи и агитировал "паству"- наоборот- крайне безыскусно и прямо и наивно- и ответка была- бы больше))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2017), Крымский (26.03.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> Вот информация из его аккаунта Вконтакте
> 
> https://vk.com/topper_pannyaavudho


Интересно, как вот это понять




> Группы:
> ... Регулярное масонство, Буддизм Тхеравады в Москве, Объединенная Великая Ложа России Масоны, Масоны Великий Восток Народов России

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это всё так.. но поданное в виде плохо закомуфлированного агит-ролика - выглядит  для "искушённых"- не очень. По мне- лучше- бы Бханте просил помощи и агитировал "паству"- наоборот- крайне безыскусно и прямо и наивно- и ответка была- бы больше))


А мне фильм понравился, я там никакой агитации не увидел. Сапоги и портянки, могут например с армией ассоциироваться, ведь Бханте служил. На счёт пожертвований, то по обстановке помещения и его одежде, видно что он скромно живёт, мне один человек писал, что вроде бы в основном пожертвования идут на аренду помещения для Питерской общины, чтобы все могли собираться вместе, проводить беседы. Причём в Питерской общине, всё держится на добровольной помощи, ещё и покормят за бесплатно и чаем напоят. Где Вы ещё такое можете встретить в других российских, дхармических общинах? Вот та же школа Кван Ум, если учитель приезжает в Россию, так там хорошая сумма с желающих берётся, включая вроде бы и за еду. Или вот Северный Кунсанагар, только за деньги. То есть у других нет общины, общинности, а вот у наших тхеравадинов, есть настоящая община, общинность.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Интересно, как вот это понять


Не знаю, но я ничего плохого не вижу, что человек состоит в группах, связанных с масонами. Это может быть историческим интересом, а может быть интерес к масонам, потому что они принесли людям свободу, тем более они придерживаются девиза: свобода, равенство, братство.

----------


## Georgiy

> Не знаю, но я ничего плохого не вижу, что человек состоит в группах, связанных с масонами. Это может быть историческим интересом, а может быть интерес к масонам, потому что они принесли людям свободу, тем более они придерживаются девиза: свобода, равенство, братство.


Регулярным масоном не так просто стать, денюжки платить надо регулярно  :Smilie: 




> Имейте ввиду, что в Великой Ложе России существуют вступительный и членский взносы, которые разнятся от Ложи к Ложе, но в среднем составляют 6000-10000 рублей/год, 10000-20000 рублей/посвящение.


https://vk.com/topic-105573318_32959737

и за что платить такие деньги? за "свободу, равенство, братство"?  :Smilie: 

вот ссылочка с их сайта




> Депутат Госдумы Виталий Милонов попросил генерального прокурора Юрия Чайку проверить деятельность масонских сообществ, действующих в России. Парламентарий уверен, что в стране существуют масонские ложи, которые пытаются вмешиваться во внутреннюю политику, а одна из главных целей масонства — «создание мирового правительства на принципах ордена». В студии «Ленты.ру» Михаил Кожухов вместе с депутатом Милоновым и Великим мастером Великой Ложи России Андреем Богдановым разбирались в том, каковы истинные цели вольных каменщиков, о чем они говорят на своих собраниях и пьют ли кровь христианских младенцев.


https://lenta.ru/video/2017/03/23/milonov_vs_masoni/

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Регулярным масоном не так просто стать, денюжки платить надо регулярно


Ну я про это вообще не думаю, я просто увидел скромность жизни Бханте, а помочь ему или не помочь, это пусть каждый сам за себя решает, тем более про номера кошельков, Вы сами спросили.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну я про это вообще не думаю, я просто увидел скромность жизни Бханте, а помочь ему или не помочь, это пусть каждый сам за себя решает, тем более про номера кошельков, Вы сами спросили.


За номер кошелька я вас уже поблагодарил, но меня удивили группы Топпера, с масонами не понятно, вот еще занятный моментик




> Итак, по древним законам Ордена, его членами, а, соответственно, и кандидатами на членство в нем, не могут стать лица, не отвечающие требованиям, изложенным выше.
> 
> 1. Атеисты
> Во время бесед и опроса, а также подавая прошение о вступлении, кандидат обязан подтвердить свою веру в Единого Бога-Творца, бессмертие души и (часто) явленное Откровение Бога человеку.


https://vk.com/topic-43141205_27097140

это как согласуется с Тхеравадой?

----------


## Альбина

> А мне фильм понравился, я там никакой агитации не увидел. Сапоги и портянки, могут например с армией ассоциироваться, ведь Бханте служил. На счёт пожертвований, то по обстановке помещения и его одежде, видно что он скромно живёт, мне один человек писал, что вроде бы в основном пожертвования идут на аренду помещения для Питерской общины, чтобы все могли собираться вместе, проводить беседы. Причём в Питерской общине, всё держится на добровольной помощи, ещё и покормят за бесплатно и чаем напоят. Где Вы ещё такое можете встретить в других российских, дхармических общинах? Вот та же школа Кван Ум, если учитель приезжает в Россию, так там хорошая сумма с желающих берётся, включая вроде бы и за еду. Или вот Северный Кунсанагар, только за деньги. То есть у других нет общины, общинности, а вот у наших тхеравадинов, есть настоящая община, общинность.


Д.В.Вам надо было открыть тему и сразу закрыть.(но если вдруг что-никогда не поздно.это в ваших же руках.)) Но так было бы лучше,судя по вашим намерениям..

----------

Денис Васильевич (26.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Д.В.Вам надо было открыть тему и сразу закрыть.(но если вдруг что-никогда не поздно.это в ваших же руках.)) Но так было бы лучше,судя по вашим намерениям..


Да, спасибо за совет. Тему закрываю.

----------

Альбина (26.03.2017)

----------

